# ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen​*
*Was lange währt, wird endlich gut. Es brauchte zig Anläufe und ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen, bis der ASVHH nun seinen Beschluss, aus dem DAFV auszutreten, mit der Kündigung in die Praxis umsetzen konnte.*

Über das ganzen Wissen rund um die Kündigung des ASVHH beim DAFV hatten wir ja schon berichtet:
Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??

ASVHH raus aus DAFV - DAFV nimmt nun scheinbar auch Klein-, Kleinst-, Splitter- und Bezirksverbände auf

Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei


Umso erfreuter auch für die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in Hamburg war ich, als ich den Anruf erhielt, dass die Kündigung nun verschickt worden ist. 

Ohne den inkompetenten Ballast und die verschleuderten Mitgliedsgelder für den DAFV kann man es nun in Hamburg ja versuchen, zielgerichtet für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten.

Hier gehts  zur Nachricht mit der Kündigung, ebenfalls ist da das Schreiben an den DAFV veröffentlicht:
http://www.asvhh.de/2017/12/12/asv-hamburg-kuendigt-mitgliedschaft-im-dafv/

Meinen Glückwunsch in den Norden und viel Glück und ein gutes Händchen für Angler und das Angeln!

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 12. Dezember 22 Uhr 5*

”Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen beglückwünscht ASVHH. 
AVN-Vorsitzender Klasing:
Ich freue mich für meinen Kollegen Klaus Hommel – schließlich sind wir Partner am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal – dass er hier eine ausführlich diskutierte Entscheidung abstimmen und umsetzen konnte.
Eine zukunftsorientierte Entscheidung und ein weiteres Verfolgen/Umsetzung von dieser prägt einen Präsidenten/Vorsitzenden.”

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Das hat Wander-HH ja schon vor raus gesagt? :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Ich wollts nicht so recht glauben, hab mich umso mehr über den Anruf gerade gefreut..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

|laola:|schild-g



tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Du bist ja leidgeprüft mitm Rheinischen, Tom, gelle???

Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?

Da wäre man gerne Nordlicht ;.)))


----------



## mathei (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Wie viele Mitglieder hat der ASV. Also um wieviel Geld reden wir hier ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

ca. 15. - 17.000


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Laut Informationen von heute ist die Kündigung des RhFV beim DAFV schon über den ein oder anderen Schreibtisch gegangen und soll fristgerecht verschickt werden.
Die Begründung der Kündigung......... da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu, sonst platzt mir der Beutel !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Dass wie ja eigentlich bleiben wollen, aber dummerweise müssen, aber ihr zahlendes Stimmvieh schon wieder zurück zum DAFV bringen??
 ;-)))

Oder so ähnlich??

Wie gesagt:
Da machen die Hamburger der Rheinischen Lächerlichkeitstruppe was vor...

Aber solange die bezahlt und gewählt werden..


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

Ich hoffe noch immer das der LAVB endlich mal wach wird.
Glückwunsch an die Waterkant.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe noch immer das der LAVB endlich mal wach wird.
> Glückwunsch an die Waterkant.



Nehmen wir gerne entgegen.#6


----------



## Wander-HH (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das hat Wander-HH ja schon vor raus gesagt? :vik:


Jo, aber Thomas glaubt nicht mal was er morgens im Spiegel sieht. 

Man soll das Fell des Bären nicht verkaufen, bevor man ihn geschossen hat. Da bin ich bei ihm.



mathei schrieb:


> Wie viele Mitglieder hat der ASV. Also um wieviel Geld reden wir hier ?



Um ca. 17.000 * 3 = 54.000 €.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327638


> ASVHH (http://www.asvhh.de/asv-hamburg/ : )
> ca. 18.000
> 
> gemeldet an DAFV: 12.351
> bezahlt: 12.351


----------



## Wander-HH (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327638


Thomas würde jetzt sagen, dass ist eine andere Baustelle :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

War ja Mitgliederzahl gefragt. Das war die vom ASVHH gemeldete, also Grundlage für Betrag beim DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

*Aktualisierung 12. Dezember 22 Uhr 5*

”Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen beglückwünscht ASVHH. 

AVN-Vorsitzender Klasing:
Ich freue mich für meinen Kollegen Klaus Hommel – schließlich sind wir Partner am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal – dass er hier eine ausführlich diskutierte Entscheidung abstimmen und umsetzen konnte.
Eine zukunftsorientierte Entscheidung und ein weiteres Verfolgen/Umsetzung von dieser prägt einen Präsidenten/Vorsitzenden.”

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Laut Informationen von heute ist die Kündigung des RhFV beim DAFV schon über den ein oder anderen Schreibtisch gegangen und soll fristgerecht verschickt werden.
> Die Begründung der Kündigung......... da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu, sonst platzt mir der Beutel !!!
> tight lines
> Tom


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der RhFV endlich die Eier hat und aus dem Bundes-Saftladen austritt. Zeitweilig konnte man beim RhFV kleine Tendenzen "Pro Angler" erkennen. (Auch wenn z.B. div. kritisierende Artikel kurz nach Veröffentlichung auf ominöse Weise wieder verschwunden sind. ) Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

sry für OT


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
> 
> sry für OT


Lass die Hoffnung sterben mit der jetzt aktiven Führung..

Genauso wie die Umfaller von Hessen und Saarland zuerst große Töne spuckten gegen den DAFV und dann nix hinbekommen haben und den Schwanz eingezogen und wieder brav weiterzahlen - aber denen war wenigstens klar, was der DAFV für ein Jammerbild abgibt. 

Sie Seite vom Rheinischen aktuell, nur noch Naturschutz und DAFV-Lob..

Im Gegensatz dazu die Hamburger, Bayern, Sachsen, Niedersachsen, Rheinland-Pfälzer, der kleine NRW-Verband, der kleine SH- Verband etc., die begriffen haben..

Wer aber als Landesverband jetzt immer noch für/im DAFV ist/bleiben will, hat den Schuss echt nicht gehört und ist entweder im Kern anglerfeindlich/schützerorientiert oder eben schlicht inkompetent und kann es nicht erkennen. 

Und wer als Verein in solchen Landesverbänden bleibt, ist auch nicht besser. 

*Da haben doch aktuell die Hamburger zwar lange gebraucht, aber am Ende absolut richtig gehandelt. *

Nicht umsonst kam auch das schnelle Lob von Niedersachsen. 

Und was Hamburg "pikant" macht:
Mit auf Initiative des Hamburger Verbandes wurde damals der DAFV-Vorgängerverband VDSF auch in Hamburg damals gegründet - da geht nicht nur ein kleinerer Verband, da geht ein Stück Verbandsgeschichte aus dem DAFV..


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*

*Wunderbar!*
#6|laola:#6


Das ist der einzige Weg, die Situation für Angler in D zu verbessern, auch wenn's nur in kleinen Schitten voran geht, dieses Krebsgeschwür endgültig los zu werden.
Und dem Hamburger Verband dürfte eine große Last abgefallen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen*



> Und dem Hamburger Verband dürfte eine große Last abgefallen sein.


Mit Sicherheit. 

Und die Kohle, die sie nun nicht mehr für sinnlose Kaffeefahrten von DAFV-Funktionären und Hauptamtlern verpulvern müssen, sondern nun gezielt für Angler und Angeln einsetzen können, sollte Ansporn genug sein auch für andere LV, endlich zu kündigen.


----------

